# Another freaking journal



## Jodi (Feb 24, 2004)

Ok, I was asked so here goes.

I do mini-cycles of Bulking and cutting.  Typically 2 weeks bulk 2 weeks cut etc.  Depends on how I feel and what my bodyfat levels are.  I don't know my stats yet.  I'm sitting slightly below 130lbs approx. 17% bodyfat.  I will probably do them next week sometime.

I don't do cardio.  I despise it.  I carb cycle for my bulk and cut.  When I'm cutting my carbs tend to be a bit cleaner than when I'm bulking.  Also, while I'm bulking I have a cheat meal everynow and then which always includes mass quantities of alcohol.

My workouts are push/pull.  High volume, moderate to high intensity, depends on that days energy.  I do 2 days on 1 day off.

My supps include the following:  

Multi-Vitamin
Multi-Mineral
Vit C
B-50 Complex
Cal-Mag
Potassium
Fish Oil
ALA
ICE
ECY (cycled)
Papya Enzymes
Ginger
Valerian Root
Leptigen - during Cut
Ab-Solved  - during Bulk
LipoDerm Ultra - during Cut
FL7 - during Bulk

This weeks meals & workouts to follow.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2004)




----------



## Jodi (Feb 24, 2004)

Sunday 2/22/04

No Carb Day

Bad stomach pains so meals were not all there.

Meal 1:
35G Protein
5 Fish

Meal 2:
Egg Whites
1 Whole Egg
1/4 C. cottage Cheese
1 C. Broccoli

Meal 3:
5 oz. Ground Sirloin

Couple pieces of beef jerkey

Meal 4:
1 Scoop Protein
1 C. L/F FF Milk
5 Fish Oil


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 24, 2004)

You have room for food after all those supps?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 24, 2004)

Monday - High Carb Day: I didn't get all my meals in. Tummy ached bad last night.  It hurt to eat or drink.

Meal 1:
1 C. Oats
1 Whole Egg
3 Whites
1/4 C. 1% Cottage Cheese
2 Slice WW Bread w/ SF Jam
Cinnamon/Splenda/SF Syrup
1/2 Apple

Meal 2:
4 oz. Chix
Lettuce/ACV
1 C. FF L/C Milk
1 C. Fiber One
1 WW Tortilla

Meal 3:
35G Protein
5 Fish Oil

That was it.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 24, 2004)

Monday 2/23/04: Pull Day 2:

5 Rack Pulls: BBx8, 185x8, 185x8, 185x5, 185x5
3 1 Arm High Cable Row: 40x8, 50x8, 60x8
3 Ham Raise: BWx8, BWx8, BWx8
3 Lying Leg Curl: 80x8, 80x8, 80x8
3 HS SHrug: 180x8, 180x8, 180x8
2 Overhead Curls: 70x8, 70x8
2 Hammer Curls: 25x8, 22.5x8
2 Incline DB Curls: 20x7, 20x6
3 Kneeling Crunch: 110x4, 110x4, 110x4
3 BB Bends: 25x4, 25x4, 25x4
3 Machine Crunch: 130x4, 130x4, 130x4


----------



## Jodi (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> You have room for food after all those supps?


  You should see my pile of pills in the morning and night


----------



## atherjen (Feb 24, 2004)

YAY I love following your journals Jodi!!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 24, 2004)

Tues: Low Carb Day

Meal 1:
1 C. Oats
1 Whole Egg
3 Whites
1/4 C. 1% Cottage Cheese
2 Slice WW Bread w/ SF Jam
Cinnamon/Splenda/SF Syrup
1/2 Apple

Meal 2:
1 Scoop Protein
1 C. FF L/C Milk
1 C. Fiber One
1/2 Apple

Meal 3:
35G Protein
5 Fish

Meal 4:
5 oz. Turkey Meatloaf
1 C. Broccoli
5 Fish

Meal 5:
1 C. 1% Cottage Cheese
10G Protein
5 Fish


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 24, 2004)

Good luck on "another freaking journal" That is a pile of pills. Do you have one of the med boxed that splits up each day so theny are ready to take for the week?? That is the only way I know to remember if I take mine or not.

Thanks and good luck!!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 24, 2004)

Tuesday Workout:  Push Day 1

3 HS Bench:  90x8, 110x8, 120x8
3 HS Incline:  110x8, 120x8, 130x8
3 Close Stance 1 Legged Leg Press:  180x8, 180x8, 180x8
3 Wide Stance 1 Legged Leg Press:  180x8, 180x8, 180x8
3 Toe Press:  360x8, 360x8, 360x8
3 Knee Bent Calf Press:  360x8, 360x8, 360x8
3 Reverse Calf Press:  270x8, 270x8, 270x8
2 Rotations:  5x15, 5x15
3 HS Overhead Shoulder Press:  90x8, 90x8, 90x8
2 Shoulders Pressed Back Lateral Raise:  12.5x8, 12.5x8
2 Reverse Pec Deck:  40x8, 40x8
3 DB Close Grip Press:  40x8, 40x8, 40x7
3 DB SkullCrushers:  20x8, 20x8, 20x8


----------



## Nate (Feb 24, 2004)

Awesome, I look forward to reading this.

Why do you despise cardio?  

Also, how effective have you found the bulk/cut scenario to be?  I've been considering giving it a shot, and I'm wondering if the net gain will be comparable to that of a typical bulk.  In other words, after a month long cycle, are you at the same body fat as before, yet with a little extra mass, or do you sometimes find yourself going in circles?

I hope that wasn't _too_ confusing.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2004)

Just wanted to say hello, and follow along


----------



## Jodi (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm Trying  - I have a pill case that sorts by pills LOL!

Nate - I have been able to successfully keep my bodyfat lower and I've made some great muscle gains.  Granted its a little bit slower than if I did a full all out bulk but it keeps me happy from not having to buy new clothes while I'm bulking 

PreMier - Thanks and hello to you too 

Funky, I didn't forget about you my dear  

Jen - Thanks, I'm glad you enjoy my journals.


----------



## Nate (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> Nate - I have been able to successfully keep my bodyfat lower and I've made some great muscle gains.  Granted its a little bit slower than if I did a full all out bulk but it keeps me happy from not having to buy new clothes while I'm bulking



Awesome.  I think I might give it a shot come wintertime.(mini-cylces, that is) I have too many social obligations to let my weight get out of hand during a bulk.   It sounds superficial, but I'd rather be as lean and fit looking as possible should a big job interview show up.

Right now I'm trying to bulk using slow burners with some of the ideas that hardasnails has presented, as well as some other stuff from John Berardi.  I like hardasnails idea that you can eat well above maintenance, yet do a moderate amount of cardio to cancel out the overeating.  The timing of the cardio of crucial of course.  Anyway, I've had decent luck so far...we'll see.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 24, 2004)

Hi hon  Yay another journal to read!

Is whoring allowed


----------



## Jodi (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Nate *_
> Awesome.  I think I might give it a shot come wintertime.(mini-cylces, that is) I have too many social obligations to let my weight get out of hand during a bulk.   It sounds superficial, but I'd rather be as lean and fit looking as possible should a big job interview show up.
> 
> Right now I'm trying to bulk using slow burners with some of the ideas that hardasnails has presented, as well as some other stuff from John Berardi.  I like hardasnails idea that you can eat well above maintenance, yet do a moderate amount of cardio to cancel out the overeating.  The timing of the cardio of crucial of course.  Anyway, I've had decent luck so far...we'll see.


I eat enough that I don't need any cardio to so I can eat more.  Some days its hard enough eating what I have to eat.  So for that reason cardio is not necessary for me.  The only time I'll do cardio is if I'm really bored while waiting for a client or if its outdoor cardio.  I like to go Mt. Bike riding.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Hi hon  Yay another journal to read!
> 
> Is whoring allowed


Hi Greeky - It depends on the type of whoring.  I'm not big on chatter unless its questions, concerns, remarks etc.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 25, 2004)

Hey Jodi,

About time you started another freaking journal here j/k 

Hope everything is going well down in AZ, I envy you with all that warm weather.

Ya know I will be following along quietly.


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2004)

I am so glad you started a journal here! I love reading them! The other day I was actually reading some of you old journals! BTW, are you a personal trainer?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 25, 2004)

Hey Jodi!! I'm glad you started a journal, you seem super smart about fitness, etc. so I look forward to reading it!  

What does Leptigen and Lipoderm Ultra do to you?


----------



## Jenny (Feb 25, 2004)

YEAY!!    

I missed ya  Even had to start looking for you elsewhere


----------



## Jodi (Feb 25, 2004)

LOL - You guys are too funny. 

Thanks Iain, Jill, ncgirl21 & Jenny 

Yes Jill I am a personal trainer.  I do it part time 

NC - Leptigen and Lipoderm Ultra are products by Avant.  The Leptigen helps keep leptin levels higher while you are dieting.  When leptin levels are higher it keeps your body out of starvation mode and you tend to burn more fat.  It also curbs the appetite because it raises leptin.  LipoDerm Ultra is a localized fat mobilizer.  It releases fat from the cells in the area that its applied as FFA to be used for energy.  It works great on the butt, hips & thighs


----------



## Jodi (Feb 25, 2004)

Here is a better description of the Leptigen

Leptigen -- a metabolic optimizer. Will keep leptin and related hormones elevated even when dieting. It is also an effective nutrient partitioner. By sending the Fed signal to your body, effects will be hunger supression, increased metaboilism, more effective dieting, calories being sent dispropotionately high to the muscle, rather than adipose.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks!! I might just have to check those out!!


----------



## Pepper (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> Thanks!! I might just have to check those out!!



Leptigen is good stuff!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 25, 2004)

No carb Day

Meal 1:
35G Protein
5 Fish

Meal 2:
1 Can Albacore
Lettuce
ACV
2 tsp. Olive Oil

Meal 3:
5 oz. Ground Sirloin
2 Celery Stalks

Meal 4:
7 oz. Cod
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 5:
35G Protein
5 Fish


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

whats in leptigen? i couldnt find it on the avant site


----------



## Pepper (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> whats in leptigen? i couldnt find it on the avant site



http://www.avantlabs.com/product.php?productID=5


----------



## Jodi (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks Pepper 

I did half hour cardio today waiting for a client that didn't show.  Hey, I was bored.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Thanks Pepper
> 
> I did half hour cardio today waiting for a client that didn't show.  Hey, I was bored.



Hey... how long have you been a PT?  News to me.  Very cool, though.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

thanks, didnt occur to me to check the directions page for ingredient list


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2004)

Where can I get that yoho stuff Jodi? Can I do the 2 without the yoho I still get good results?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Hey... how long have you been a PT?  News to me.  Very cool, though.


I just became a PT last month.  I'm just doing it part time for now.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Where can I get that yoho stuff Jodi? Can I do the 2 without the yoho I still get good results?


www.bulknutrition.com

Yes but you will get better results with YHCL


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Yes Jill I am a personal trainer.  I do it part time



that was only a matter of time ...


----------



## Jodi (Feb 26, 2004)

High Carb Day

Meal 1:
1 C. Oats
1 Whole Egg
3 Whites
1/4 C. 1% Cottage Cheese
1 Slice WW Bread 
Cinnamon/Splenda/SF Syrup
1/2 Apple

Meal 2:
35G Protein
5 Fish

Meal 3:
1 Can Albacore
Northern Beans
Lettuce/ACV
1 WW Tortilla
1/2 Apple
5 Fish

Meal 4:
4 oz. Chix
WW Pasta
Spinach Pesto Sauce
1/2 Apple

Meal 5:
1 C. Cottage Cheese
10G Protein
5 Fish


----------



## P-funk (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I just became a PT last month.  I'm just doing it part time for now.




How is that going?  got a bunch of clients?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 26, 2004)

I did but I just got a full time job in computers again so I had to pass a few clients on to other trainers.  I kept the ones I like


----------



## Jill (Feb 26, 2004)

How many carbs would you say you take in on average on a high carb day? (a guess)


----------



## P-funk (Feb 26, 2004)

It is important to keep the ones you like.  I have a bunch of clietns that I don't like which is a real drag.  the ones I like see the best results because I am more enthusiastic about their sessions.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> How many carbs would you say you take in on average on a high carb day? (a guess)


About 260G or so.  Give or take a few.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> About 260G or so.  Give or take a few.




Damn that is a high carb day?  lol, I eat more carbs than that on regular days.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> It is important to keep the ones you like.  I have a bunch of clietns that I don't like which is a real drag.  the ones I like see the best results because I am more enthusiastic about their sessions.


That's why I like the ones I kept.  They ARE enthusiastic about their sessions.  I have one girl who has about 30lbs of fat to lose.  She is doing great.  She's lost several inches (and I mean several  ) all over and she's only dropped 1lb on the scale.  She makes me proud


----------



## Jodi (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Damn that is a high carb day?  lol, I eat more carbs than that on regular days.


You have to remember Funky, I'm about 70lbs. lighter than you.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 26, 2004)

Workout:  Pull Day 1:

3 HS 1 Arm Pulldowns (w8 per side):  90x8, 80x8, 80x8
3 HS 1 Arm Rows (w8 per side):  90x8, 90x8, 90x7
4 1 Legged Ham Press:  230x8, 230x8, 230x8
3 Lying Leg Curls:  95x8, 100x6, 95x8
3 HS Shrugs:  180x8, 180x8, 180x8
2 Cable Overhead Curls:  70x8, 70x8
2 Reverse Cable Curls:  70x8, 80x8
2 DB Curls:  25x8, 25x7
3 Machine Crunch:  85x4, 85x4, 85x4
3 Standing Crunch:  70x4, 70x4
3 Cable Side Bends:  110x4, 110x4, 110x4


----------



## Jill (Feb 26, 2004)

Seriously, only 1 pound on the scale? I hate that friggin thing!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Seriously, only 1 pound on the scale? I hate that friggin thing!


What??? 

Thats awsome that she only lost 1 pound.  That means she gained alot of LBM.  She dropped 1.5 pant size too


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 26, 2004)

newbie gains  muscle!


----------



## Jill (Feb 26, 2004)

THATS WHY I HATE IT! Cause the # means shit!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 27, 2004)

Low Carb Day:

Meal 1:
1 C. Oats
1 Whole Egg
3 Whites
1/4 C. 1% Cottage Cheese
Cinnamon/Splenda/SF Syrup
1/2 Apple

Meal 2:
35G Protein
5 Fish

Meal 3:
4 oz. Chix
Lettuce
Spinach Pesto
5 Fish

Meal 4:
1 Can Albacore
1 tsp. Light Mayo
Pickle
2 Slices WW Bread
1/2 C. Oats
1/2 Apple

Meal 5:
1 C. Cottage Cheese
10G Protein
5 Fish


----------



## Jodi (Feb 27, 2004)

Push Day 2:

3 Flat DB Press:  50x8, 50x8, 50x8
3 Cable Flys:  40x7, 40x6, 30x8
3 1 Legged HS Squat:  60x8, 60x8, 60x8
3 Leg Ext:  110x8, 120x8, 125x8
3 Standing Calf:  130x8, 145x8, 160x8
3 Machine Calf:  130x8, 145x8, 160x8
2 Rotations:  5x15, 5x15
3 DB Shoulder Press:  35x7, 35x6, 30x8
2 DB Laterals:  15x8, 15x8
2 DB Bent Over Laterals:  15x8, 15x8
3 1 Arm RG Pressdown:  30x8, 30x8, 30x8
3 Overhead Rope Ext.:  60x8, 50x5, 50x8


----------



## sara (Feb 27, 2004)

Jodi, which gym you work at?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 27, 2004)

Sorry Sara - I will not reveal that publically


----------



## Robboe (Feb 28, 2004)

Sup J.

Shorter cuts and bulks are the best idea, aiiight.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 28, 2004)

TCD where the hell have you been?  Its nice to see you round again.

I'm almost ashamed to say this but I actually missed you.   

I just say your journal on Avant.  Good luck, I'll be following 

Love the short cycles


----------



## Jodi (Feb 28, 2004)

Well DAMN!!!!  It looks like I gained more muscle.   Just finished 1st week of cutting.  Here are my measurments in comparision to the first week of my last 2 week cycle of cutting. 

.......................................................2/7/04.......2/28/04
Weight............................................128..........128.5
Chest..............................................35.5..........35.5
Rib Cage.........................................32.5..........32.5
Arms:..............................................11.25..........11.25
Waist: ............................................28.25..........28
Abs at naval: ..................................32.............31.75
Lower Abs.......................................33.25..........33
Hips................................................35.75..........35.5
Under Butt around thighs.....................35.5..........35.25
Thigh: ............................................21.75..........21.75
Calf: ...............................................13.75..........13.75


----------



## Jill (Feb 28, 2004)

Way to go Jodi! On average, how much muscle to think someone can put on in a month? Just an estimate is fine.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Well DAMN!!!!  It looks like I gained more muscle.   Just finished 1st week of cutting.  Here are my measurments in comparision to the first week of my last 2 week cycle of cutting.
> 
> 2/7/04.......2/28/04
> ...




excellent


----------



## Jodi (Feb 28, 2004)

I just fixed it - you could tell what was what because I didn't post the places I measured.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Way to go Jodi! On average, how much muscle to think someone can put on in a month? Just an estimate is fine.


It depends on the person. Can't give an answer really.  It depends on how hard you train and feeding your body correctly.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 28, 2004)

Good stuff


----------



## atherjen (Feb 28, 2004)

Jodi's thats AWESOME progress for such a short period! way to go!


----------



## Robboe (Feb 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> TCD where the hell have you been?  Its nice to see you round again.
> 
> I'm almost ashamed to say this but I actually missed you.



Aww you...

Cheers for the well wishes.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 28, 2004)

Thanks guys.  The first week is always easy and seeing my cut never lasts 2-3 weeks lately I probably won't drop too much more.  Just a little


----------



## Paynne (Feb 29, 2004)

In the beginning of the journal you mention some stomach trouble.  Do you have this often?  The reason that I'm asking this is because I just ended a bulk and started a cutting cycle.  I always have stomach trouble when I change my diet like that.  

At the end of 3 months of cutting I'm looking for some kind of maintenance or slow bulk until sept because I live at the shore so I'm always on the beach or on the waverunner in the summer.  I'm not sure I want to start getting fat again until sept.  The 2 week bulk/cut cycles look good but my stomach may go haywire


----------



## Jodi (Feb 29, 2004)

Yes, I have IBS with constipation.   It sucks.  It doesn't get out of hand too much but when it does, things just don't work right.

I've found taking docusate sodium, papaya enzymes and ginger really help.  The docusate is a ahhem, stool softner and it helps keep things running smoothly.  

The papaya and ginger are taken right after eating to help with digestion.  Occassionally I forget and then things get bad.  Sometimes it just happens on its own.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 29, 2004)

I feel your pain...literally  *hugs*

Anything fibrous gives me horrible cramps and I have not yet figured out how to deal w. this.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 29, 2004)

You could always try the some of the things I use.  They make help Greeky.  The docusate sodium you can get at walmart for $5.00.  Its cheap and works well.  I like the ginger and papaya to help before my stomach gets bloated too


----------



## Jodi (Feb 29, 2004)

Yesterday: No Carb Day - No Workout

Meal 1:
2 Whole Eggs
4 Egg Whites
1/4 C. Cottage Cheese
1 C. Broccoli

Meal 2:
35G Protein
5 Fish

Meal 3:
4 oz. Chix
2 Celery Stalks
5 Fish

Meal 4:
4.5 oz. Steak
1 C. Broccoli

Meal 5:
1 Scoop Protein
1 C. FF L/C Milk
5 Fish


----------



## Jodi (Feb 29, 2004)

Today:  High Carb Day

Meal 1:
35G Protein
5 Fish

Meal 2:
1 C. Oats
1 Whole Egg
3 Whites
1/4 C. 1% Cottage Cheese
Cinnamon/Splenda/SF Syrup
1/2 Apple
2 Slices WG bread

Meal 3:
35G Protein
WW Pasta
1/2 Apple

Meal 4:
Turkey Chili
5 Fish
1/2 Apple
1 WW Tortilla

Meal 5:
1 C. Cottage Cheese
10G Protein
5 Fish


----------



## Jodi (Feb 29, 2004)

Push Day 1:

3 HS Bench:  100x8, 110x8, 115x8
3 HS Decline:  100x8, 110x8, 120x8
3 1 Legged Close Stance Leg press:  180x8, 180x8, 180x6
3 1 Legged Wide Stance Leg Press:  180x8, 180x8, 180x8
3 Toe Presses:  360x8, 360x8, 360x8
3 Knee Bent Calf Press:  360x8, 360x8, 360x8
3 Reverse Calf:  360x6, 270x8, 270x8
2 Rotations:  3x15, 3x15
3 HS Overhead:  90x8, 90x8, 90x8
3 Lateral Raise:  15x8, 15x8, 15x8
2 Reverse Pec Deck:  40x8, 45x8
3 DB CG Press:  40x8, 40x8, 40x8
3 DB Skull crusher:  20x8, 20x8, 22.5x8


----------



## Monolith (Mar 1, 2004)

Those are some nice leg presses, Jodi.

Do you still do squats?  Or still worried about getting your legs too big?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 2, 2004)

Thanks 

No I don't do standard squats anymore.  Usually 1 Legged HS Lunge/Squats or Hack Squats or the 1 Legged Leg Press.  Squatting was causing me some issues.

Definately not afraid of my legs getting too big again.  I actually need them to grow a bit more.  I'm preparing to compete in lightweight bb this fall so I need some legs again


----------



## atherjen (Mar 2, 2004)

ohh Jodi you have awesome legs now!!!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Thanks
> 
> No I don't do standard squats anymore.  Usually 1 Legged HS Lunge/Squats or Hack Squats or the 1 Legged Leg Press.  Squatting was causing me some issues.
> ...




Do you not squat anymore because of your back injury form goodmornings?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> ohh Jodi you have awesome legs now!!!


 Thanks Jen.

Deal is still on - arms for legs


----------



## Jodi (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Do you not squat anymore because of your back injury form goodmornings?


That's one of the reasons and another is my hip and another is because I'm scared to death now  

I saw a really bad accident from squatting and my friend in NH at the gym I use to go to in NH said the guy is even paralyzed now.    I don't know how he did it.  I just saw the knee rip out I didn't know he hurt his spine too.  

I've tried a few times and as soon as I get the bar behind my back, I start shaking uncontrollably.  I can't believe I use to squat 225x8 without a spotter.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> That's one of the reasons and another is my hip and another is because I'm scared to death now
> 
> I saw a really bad accident from squatting and my friend in NH at the gym I use to go to in NH said the guy is even paralyzed now.    I don't know how he did it.  I just saw the knee rip out I didn't know he hurt his spine too.
> ...



omg... the guys knee ripped out?  Yeah, i dont think i'd be doing squats either after seeing that...


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 2, 2004)

and you told me to do squats  lol

the reason im hesitant on the docusate sodium is I dont want to be dependant on anything like that...


----------



## Jodi (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> omg... the guys knee ripped out?  Yeah, i dont think i'd be doing squats either after seeing that...


Yes, it was awful.    I'm scared now.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> and you told me to do squats  lol
> 
> the reason im hesitant on the docusate sodium is I dont want to be dependant on anything like that...


Squats are a great exercise and someday I will overcome this.  Besides you don't lift heavy so you have nothing to worry about.  I squat very heavy and it gets scary when you are by yourself with that much weight on your back.

Your body cannot become depedant on the docusate sodium.  I spoke with my doctor, the GI department and I did lots of research.  It is fine to take whenever and as much as needed or desired and your body will not depend upon it.  It is not a laxative.  I refuse to take laxative because your body DOES depend on those over time.  Docusate sodium is NOT a laxative by any means, not even close.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 2, 2004)

Yeserday - Low Carb Day

Meal 1:
1 C. Oats
1 Whole Egg
3 Whites
1/4 C. 1% Cottage Cheese
Cinnamon/Splenda/SF Syrup
1/2 Apple

Meal 2:
35G Protein
5 Fish

Meal 3:
1 Can Albacore
Lettuce/ACV
5 Fish

Meal 4:
3.5 oz. Chix
1/2 C. Brown Rice
Celery

Meal 5:
3.5 oz. Chix
2/3 C. Brown Rice
Green Beans

Meal 6:
1 C. Cottage Cheese
5G Protein
Speck Fiber One
5 Fish


----------



## Jodi (Mar 2, 2004)

Pull Day 2:

3 Ham Raise:  BWx8, 25x8, 25x8
3 Lying L/C:  85c8, 90x8, 90x8
3 T Bar Row:  55x6, 50x7, 50x6
3 Straight Arm Pulldown:  80x8, 90x8, 100x7 
3 HS Shrugs:  180x8, 180x8, 180x8
2 Overhead Curls:  70x8, 70x8
2 Hammer Curls:  25x8, 25x8
2 DB Incline Curls:  22.5x7, 20x8
3 Kneeling Crunch:  110x4, 110x4, 110x4
3 BB Bends:  25x4, 30x4, 30x4
3 Machine Crunch:  130x4, 135x4, 140x4


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 2, 2004)

Stupid question...whats the benefits of push/pull as opposed to a normal bodypart split?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 2, 2004)

Today - No Carb Day

Meal 1:
30G Protein
5 Fish

Meal 2:
3.5oz. Chix
Celery

Meal 3:
1 Can Albacore
ACV/Lettuce

Meal 4:
30G Protein
5 Fish

Meal 5:
6 oz. Cod
2 Fish
1 C. Broccoli

Meal 6:
1 C. Cottage Cheese
1/2 C. FF L/C Milk


----------



## Jodi (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Stupid question...whats the benefits of push/pull as opposed to a normal bodypart split?


One of the advantages is that each body part gets worked twice a week.  

I've never done push/pull until the past 2 months so I'm actually still learning myself.  However, I have gained some great LBM since I started push/pull.  Dante has been helping me with this split


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)

I miss Dante   How is he doing?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 2, 2004)

He's doing well. 


I got my high potency fish oil today   Now I only have to have 6-8 caps per day.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 2, 2004)

Where did you get the high potency fish oil (brand?)


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)

Jodi has that iron grip, and squeezes it out of fresh fish


----------



## Jodi (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Where did you get the high potency fish oil (brand?)


I got it through www.KiloSports.com  I was waiting to order it through www.blackstarlabs.com but they were out and alas I ran out and couldn't wait anymore.  Beside kilosports is right here in Phoenix so I got it the next day.



> Jodie has that iron grip, and squeezes it out of fresh fish


 

Actually, I got shitty grip


----------



## Monolith (Mar 2, 2004)

Jodi... you might be interested in this:

http://store.yahoo.com/elitelabs/aldeepseafis5.html

100 cap 30% EPA/DHA fish oil for $2.50 a bottle.  $2/bottle if you buy 12 at a time.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)

Is that a good brand?  Damn thats cheap!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 2, 2004)

Thanks Monolith but mine is 50%  

Serving Size 1 softgel Amount Per Serving %Daily Value Calories 10 Calories from Fat 10 Total Fat 1 g 2% Polyunsaturated Fat 0.5 g  Cholesterol 0 mg 0% * Fish Oil 1,000 mg  EPA (Eicosapentaenoic Acid) 300 mg  DHA (Docosahexaenoic Acid) 200 mg *

I was getting the 30% and I wanted higher potency


----------



## Monolith (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Thanks Monolith but mine is 50%
> 
> Serving Size 1 softgel Amount Per Serving %Daily Value Calories 10 Calories from Fat 10 Total Fat 1 g 2% Polyunsaturated Fat 0.5 g  Cholesterol 0 mg 0% * Fish Oil 1,000 mg  EPA (Eicosapentaenoic Acid) 300 mg  DHA (Docosahexaenoic Acid) 200 mg *
> ...



Yeah... you have to take more caps, but it's still cheaper.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Is that a good brand?  Damn thats cheap!



It's not pharm grade, but i havent had any problems with it.  Bought from them twice now.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Yeah... you have to take more caps, but it's still cheaper.


Yes, its cheaper. 

This high potency stuff cost me a small fortune but worth it IMO.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Yes, its cheaper.
> 
> This high potency stuff cost me a small fortune but worth it IMO.



Why do you like the high potency stuff more?  Is it worth using for a reason besides just not having to take as many caps?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 3, 2004)

Better quality as well


----------



## Jodi (Mar 3, 2004)

I think this weekened I will start a maintenance type plan, well sorta.  High, Low, No rotation but with a cheat meal every other High day.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 3, 2004)

Today: High Carb Day

Meal 1:
1 C. Oats
1 Whole Egg
3 Whites
1/4 C. 1% Cottage Cheese
Cinnamon/Splenda/SF Syrup
1/2 Apple
2 Slices WG bread
2 Fish

Meal 2:
35G Protein
2 Fish
2 Celery Stalks

Meal 3:
Turkey Chili
2 Fish
1/2 Apple
1/2 WW Tortilla
1 Whole Grain English Muffin 
1 C. Peas/Carrots/Corn

Meal 5:
1 C. Cottage Cheese
Small handful Fiber one
Cinnamon/Splenda
10G Protein
4 Fish


----------



## Jodi (Mar 3, 2004)

Push Day 1: Decided to this day again

3 HS Bench: 100x8, 100x8, 100x8
3 HS Decline: 100x8, 110x8, 120x8
3 1 Legged Close Stance Leg press: 200x8, 200x7, 180x8
3 1 Legged Wide Stance Leg Press: 200x8, 200x7, 180x8
3 Toe Presses: 270x8, 270x8, 270x8
3 Knee Bent Calf Press: 270x8, 270x8, 270x8
3 Reverse Calf: 270x6, 270x8, 270x8
2 Rotations: 5x15, 5x15
3 HS Overhead: 90x8, 100x8, 100x6
3 Lateral Raise: 15x7, 15x6, 15x6
2 Reverse Pec Deck: 45x8, 45x6
3 DB CG Press: 40x8, 40x8, 40x8
3 DB Skull crusher: 22.5x8, 22.5x8, 22.5x8


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 4, 2004)

Is five meals a norm thing for you now?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 4, 2004)

Typically 5 meals on high days, 5-6 on low days but always 6 on No days


----------



## atherjen (Mar 4, 2004)

Jodi, how will you incorporate the cheat meal in your cycle. like after workouts. or just whenever?
everything looks great, as always!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 4, 2004)

The cheat meals will ALWAYS be on a high carb day so that is always a day that I lift heavy.  I doubt it will be PWO because I'll want to just take advantage of pwo and do protein & carbs.  More than likely my cheat will include alcohol so it will probably be evenings - definately later in the day.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 4, 2004)

no beer at breakfast?   

seriously - i haven't posted but i'm always following along.  you're amazing as always.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks H 

I've thought about it - beer for breakfast   Mmmmmmmmmm  Beer!    This saturday I'm having lots of beer


----------



## jstar (Mar 4, 2004)

My aunt used to make us Irish beer bread. Or Jodi, you can make some beer protein pancakes 

Great job on your diet and workouts  So are you planning to do a maintenance routine until it's time to cut up?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 4, 2004)

No just for 2 weeks, then I'll probably cut for 2 weeks again 

Mmmmmm Beer Bread


----------



## Jodi (Mar 4, 2004)

Low Carb Day

Meal 1:
3/4 C. Oats
1 Whole Egg
3 Whites
1/4 C. 1% Cottage Cheese
Cinnamon/Splenda/SF Syrup
1/2 Apple
2 Fish

Meal 2:
35G Protein
4 Fish
Celery

Meal 3:
1 Can Chix
Lettuce/ ACV
3/4 C. Kidney Beans
1/2 Apple

Meal 4:
Turkey Meatloaf
1 WG English Muffin
Green Beans

Meal 5:
1 C. Cottage Cheese
10G Protein
2 Fish
Cinnamon/Splenda


----------



## Jodi (Mar 4, 2004)

Pull Day 1:

3 HS 1 Arm Pulldowns, w8 per side:  90x8, 90x8, 90x7
3 HS 1 Arm Rows, w8 per side:  90x8, 90x8, 90x8
4 1 Legged Ham Presses:  230x8, 230x8, 230x8, 230x8
3 L/C:  105x7, 95x8, 95x8
3 HS Shrugs:  180x8, 180x8, 180x8
2 Overhead Curls:  70x8, 70x8
2 Reverse Cable Curls:  80x8, 80x8
2 DB Curls:  25x8, 25x8
3 Cable Crunch:  110x4, 110x4, 110x4
3 Machine Crunch:  85x4, 90x4, 90x4
3 Cable Side Bends:  100x4, 100x4, 100x4


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> 4 1 Legged Ham Presses:  230x8, 230x8, 230x8, 230x8




You realize that is freakin awesome.

Good work Jodi!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanks Iain!

I keep thinking I'm doing them wrong because of the amount of weight but I was reassured that I'm doing them correctly.    I know my ham strength has certainly increased.  I've been working hard at that because its one of my weaker bodyparts.  I remember a few months ago I was only doing 90lbs for the 1 legged ham press and only 60lbs for leg curls.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 5, 2004)

wow Jodi!  your stength on those has gone up like CRAZY!!! way to go superwoman!! 
ummmm what exactly are 1 legged ham press?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 5, 2004)

Thank Jen.

1 Legged Ham press - Put your feet really high on the leg press so that your toes are hanging off.  Remove 1 leg and press it   They really burn your hams and butt 

Ever since my minor back injury last fall I have trouble doing SLDL or good mornings   These have really done the trick to bring my hams up


----------



## Jodi (Mar 5, 2004)

Meal 1:
2 Whole Eggs
2 Egg Whites
1/4 C. FF L/C Milk
1 C. Broccoli
1/4 C. Cottage Cheese
2 Fish

Meal 2:
30G Protein
2 Fish

Meal 3:
1 Can Albacore
Lettuce
ACV

Meal 4:
30 G Protein
Celery

Meal 5:
5 oz. Steak
1 C. Broccoli
2 Fish

Meal 6:
1 C. Cottage Cheese
5G Protein
4 Fish
Cinnamon/Splenda


----------



## Jill (Mar 5, 2004)

What kind of protein do you use Jodi?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 5, 2004)

Did 25 mins. interval skipping tonight waiting for a client.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 5, 2004)

interval skipping??  FUN!!! and intense! 

Ive got to try those ham presses! I have never seen or heard of anyone do them, this is a first. next week. I just did hammies yestarday. they sound great, thanks.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Thank Jen.
> 
> 1 Legged Ham press - Put your feet really high on the leg press so that your toes are hanging off.  Remove 1 leg and press it   They really burn your hams and butt
> ...




That is a good exercise and really fries the hammies and butt.  The only thing I would be careful of is coming down to far and letting your butt come up off the pad or even letting your pelvis tilt posteriorly to much.  It is very compromising for the back, mainly the lumbar spine.  I know a guy that borke his back like this once.  Good exercise though.

Great journal Jodi


----------



## Jodi (Mar 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> What kind of protein do you use Jodi?


Optimum Nutrition 100% whey.  However, once this bag is gone I'm finally switching.  I'm going to buy BlackStarLabs new low carb whey.  It looks great, cheap and more flavors to choose from.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> interval skipping??  FUN!!! and intense!
> 
> Ive got to try those ham presses! I have never seen or heard of anyone do them, this is a first. next week. I just did hammies yestarday. they sound great, thanks.


Skipping is one of the only things I don't mind doing for cardio in the gym.  I hate those damn Lemming machines


----------



## Jodi (Mar 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> That is a good exercise and really fries the hammies and butt.  The only thing I would be careful of is coming down to far and letting your butt come up off the pad or even letting your pelvis tilt posteriorly to much.  It is very compromising for the back, mainly the lumbar spine.  I know a guy that borke his back like this once.  Good exercise though.
> 
> Great journal Jodi


Thanks Funky 

Oh, I am VERY careful about that.  Actually anything with my back I'm extremely careful with now.  I find the 1 legged ham presses less stressful on my back than SLDL and Good mornings.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Skipping is one of the only things I don't mind doing for cardio in the gym.  I hate those damn Lemming machines



me too!!! omg. I hate it. I actaully dont mind sprinting outside either. weather permiting. not in the snow!  

ohh and those ham presses, those are on the horizontal leg press eh, not incline?!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 6, 2004)

> Oh, I am VERY careful about that. Actually anything with my back I'm extremely careful with now. I find the 1 legged ham presses less stressful on my back than SLDL and Good mornings.



I would agree that the leg presses is probably safer than SLDL's or goodmornings


----------



## Jodi (Mar 7, 2004)

Diet started out yesterday as High Carb day.  I got 2 carb meals in........then, things got nasty.  I think I have the 24 hour bug or something.  Obviously I didn't eat much else yesterday.   So much for high carb + day 

Still feeling crappy today but alot better.  If I'm feeling much better later and I get some nutrition down I may attempt the gym


----------



## Jodi (Mar 7, 2004)

Yesterday Push Day 2:

3 Flat DB Press:  55x7, 55x4+50x4, 50x8
3 Cable Flys:  40x8, 40x5+30x5, 30x8
3 1 Legged HS Squat:  70x8, 70x8, 70x8
3 Leg Ext.:  125x8, 130x8, 130x7

_Superset_
3 Standing Calf: 130x8, 130x8, 130x8
3 Machine Calf:  130x8, 130x8, 130x8

2 Rotations:  5x15, 5x15
3 Smith Shoulder Press:  65x8, 75x6, 70x6
3 Lying DB Laterals:  12.5x8, 12.5x8, 12.5x8
2 DB Bent Over Laterals:  15x8, 15x8
3 1 Arm RG Pushdown:  40x8, 40x8, 40x8
3 VBar Pushdown:  100x8, 110x8, 110x8


----------



## Monolith (Mar 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Diet started out yesterday as High Carb day.  I got 2 carb meals in........then, things got nasty.  I think I have the 24 hour bug or something.  Obviously I didn't eat much else yesterday.   So much for high carb + day
> 
> Still feeling crappy today but alot better.  If I'm feeling much better later and I get some nutrition down I may attempt the gym



That stinks, Jodi.

Even if youre feeling better, maybe you should take a day off anyway?  I know ive tried to hit the gym really soon after being sick, and i just havent had any energy at all, and it ended up making me feel sick again.


----------



## jstar (Mar 7, 2004)

Hi Jodi!

Hope you are feeling better today 

How do you perform lying db laterals? Do you alternate or do them simultaneously?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 7, 2004)

Monolith - Yeah, I know but I'm a sucker for punishment   I don't know yet.  I probably won't go. 

Thanks JStar 

To do the lying lateral raise, you just lay on 1 side, hold the dumbell fully extended arm in front of your thigh and raise.  1 side at a time.


----------



## Jill (Mar 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> To do the lying lateral raise, you just lay on 1 side, hold the dumbell fully extended arm in front of your thigh and raise.  1 side at a time.


Do you ever do this with the bench on an incline? I love the burn!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Do you ever do this with the bench on an incline? I love the burn!


Actually, I don't recall if I've ever done them on an incline. 

I'll have to try that


----------



## Jill (Mar 7, 2004)

Jodi-for someone like myself (you know my body type/training) what amount of cals would I aim for if:
1. Trying to lose bf
2. Maintenance  
What "#" X my bodyweight?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Jodi-for someone like myself (you know my body type/training) what amount of cals would I aim for if:
> 1. Trying to lose bf
> 2. Maintenance
> What "#" X my bodyweight?


To lose BF - I would say about 11.5 cals.

To maintian - about 14 cals.


----------



## Jill (Mar 7, 2004)

Really? That pretty high to lose. Thanks!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 7, 2004)

That's not that high Jill and some people here may even say that would be too low for you.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 8, 2004)

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
3 Egg Whites
1/4 C. Cottage Cheese
1 FF LC Milk
1 C. Broccoli
3/4 C. Fiber One
2 Fish
1/2 Apple

Meal 2:
30G Protein
2 Fish

Meal 3:
4 oz. Chix
Lettuce
ACV
3/4 C. Kidney Beans
1/2 Apple
2 Fish
Spinach Pesto sauce

Meal 4:
30G Protein

Meal 5:
4 oz. Ground Sirloin
2/3 C. Brown Rice
1 C. Green Beans
2 Fish
1/2 Apple

Meal 6:
1 C. Cottage Cheese
5G Protein
Cinnamon/Splenda


----------



## Jodi (Mar 8, 2004)

Pull Day 1:

3 HS Pulldowns, w8 per side:  90x8, 90x8, 90x8
3 HS Rows:  90x8, 90x8, 90x8
4 1 Legged Ham Press:  230x8, 250x8, 270x8, 270x8
3 Lying Leg Curl:  100x8, 100x8, 100x7
3 HS Shrugs:  200x8, 200x8, 200x8
2 Overhead Cable Curls:  70x8, 80x8
2 Reverse Cable Curls:  70x8, 80x8
2 DB Curls:  25x8, 25x8
3 Cable Crunch:  110x4, 120x4, 120x4
3 Machine Crunch:  90x4, 95x4, 95x4
3 Cable Side bends:  100x4, 100x4, 100x4


----------



## Monolith (Mar 8, 2004)

Very nice ham presses.  I forgot to try them on saturday.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Very nice ham presses.  I forgot to try them on saturday.


Thanks 

I'm still trying to figure out where my max is on these   Everytime I think I've found it, its time to increase.  People look at me like I'm a freak sometimes with these ham presses.  My hams aren't getting any bigger, just stronger I suppose


----------



## Jodi (Mar 8, 2004)

Now I know why I don't buy natty PB anymore 

I bought some for my boyfriends bulk (because he begged me) and it hasn't even been in the house for 4 hours and I've already dipped into it.    Its the ONLY thing I can't control myself with.   This will stop tonight 

Add 1T. natty PB to todays meals


----------



## Jill (Mar 9, 2004)

In all honesty, Im kinda getting sick of Pb ? Weird eh, I dont eat it that much either. Yesterday I got rid of all the CRAP left in my pantry etc...I was bored last night-must have opened the pantry/fridge 5x, FORTUNATELY their was nothing to snack on! Have a super day hon!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 9, 2004)

Just wanted to say HI


----------



## Monolith (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Thanks
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out where my max is on these   Everytime I think I've found it, its time to increase.  People look at me like I'm a freak sometimes with these ham presses.  My hams aren't getting any bigger, just stronger I suppose





I cant imagine what you might be able to do on SLDL's... its probably a good thing you dont do them anymore.  Might block up the gym with people staring at you.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> In all honesty, Im kinda getting sick of Pb ? Weird eh, I dont eat it that much either. Yesterday I got rid of all the CRAP left in my pantry etc...I was bored last night-must have opened the pantry/fridge 5x, FORTUNATELY their was nothing to snack on! Have a super day hon!


 That was my problem last night and every time I opened the fridge there was that freaking PB staring at me in the face.  I love all nut butters and OMG never put a jar of nuts in my face


----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Just wanted to say HI


Hi Ann  Hello to you too   I hope all is well with you and the baby


----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> 
> 
> I cant imagine what you might be able to do on SLDL's... its probably a good thing you dont do them anymore.  Might block up the gym with people staring at you.


I was close to 200 when I last stopped doing SLDL   Then I hurt my back doing Good mornings and have scared myself since in doing any movement as such


----------



## butterfly (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Hi Ann  Hello to you too   I hope all is well with you and the baby


Things are going well... I still keep a journal at L2BF.

How's the honey and Arizona?  You hang with Dante yet?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2004)

I'll have to go check it out.  I haven't been there in a while 

Things are going well.  Scott and I are doing excellent   I love the weather.  

Dante and I get together every other week or so.  I enjoy his company.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 9, 2004)

it's good to see so many smilies in one post.  

(and in all the right places)

so glad you're happy!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2004)

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
3 Egg Whites
1.5 oz. Ground Sirloin
1.4 C. FF LC Milk
1 C. Broccoli
2 Fish

Meal 2:
35G Protein
2 Fish

Meal 3:
1 Can Albacore
Lettuce
Spinach Pesto Sauce
2 Fish

Meal 4:
35G Protein
2 Fish

Meal 5:
6 oz. Cod
LOTS of Green Beans
1 T. Natty PB - I can't stay away from this stuff   At least I worked it into my meals.  I am not buying any more. 
2 Fish

Meal 6:
1 C. Cottage Cheese
Cinnamon/Splenda
2 Fish


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)

C'mon Jodi...  Its not like it calls your name or anything


----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> C'mon Jodi...  Its not like it calls your name or anything


No, but I call it "that fucking evil substance"  

no joking either. 

I have a love hate relationship with natty pb.


----------



## sara (Mar 9, 2004)

yes.. nuts are evil! haven't had any nuts since last thursday


----------



## Jodi (Mar 10, 2004)

Meal 1:
30G Protein
2 Fish
1 WW Bagel
1/2 Apple

Meal 2:
4 oz. Ground Sirloin
1 C. Broccoli
2 Fish

Meal 3:
1 Can Albacore
Lettuce
1/2 C. Kidney Beans
1 WW Tortilla
Spinach Pesto Sauce
1/2 Apple
2 Fish

Meal 4:
4 oz. Chix
2/3 C. Brown Rice
1/4 C. Diced Tomatos with jalepenos
1 Slice LC Bread
1 tsp. SF Jam
1/2 Apple

Meal 5:
30G Protein
1.5 tsp. of that fucking PB 
2 Fish

Meal 6:
1 C. Cottage Cheese
Cinnamon/SPlenda
4 Fish


----------



## Jodi (Mar 10, 2004)

Push Day 1:

3 HS Bench:  100x8, 100x8, 100x8
3 HS Incline Bench:  90x8, 100x8, 110x8
3 Close Stance 1 Legged Press:  180x8, 180x8, 180x8
4 Wide Stance 1 Legged Press:  180x8, 180x8, 180x8, 180x8
3 Toe Press:  270x8, 270x8, 270x8
3 Bent Knee Calf Press:  270x8, 270x8, 270x8
3 Reverses Calf Press:  270x8, 270x8, 270x8
2 Rotations:  5x15, 5x15
3 HS Overhead:  90x8, 100x8, 100x8
3 DB Laterals:  12.5x8, 12.5x8, 12.5x8
2 Bent Over Laterals:  15x8, 15x8
3 CG DB Press:  40x8, 40x8, 45x6
3 DB Skull Crushers:  22.5x8, 22.5x8, 22.5x8


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2004)

Whats this???  The amount of natty pb AKA: "Fuking Evil Substance"  is increasing!   Control yourself woman


----------



## Jodi (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Whats this???  The amount of natty pb AKA: "Fuking Evil Substance"  is increasing!   Control yourself woman


Actually you will notice the "Fucking Evil Substance" decreased today. 

Yesterday was 1 full Tbsp today was only 1.5 teaspoons


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2004)

Ohh...  I thought it went up by half a Tbsp.  Guess I should read more carefully


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2004)

Why the hate realtionship with Pb? Isn 1-2 TBS GOOD for you in a day?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 10, 2004)

Yes, but I use a little bit of olive oil in most of my cooking so I don't need any additional monounsaturated fats.  I get enough and so long as this stuff is in my fridge I have a problem.  I know I can't control myself with it so that's why I don't buy it.  This is the first time I've had pb in my house since before my competition prep last summer and I'll never have it again.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 10, 2004)

throw it out! throw it out!  

on second thought.. give it to me! give it to me!


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2004)

Ohhhhhhhhh. Im having the very same problem with the fucking sf jam I bought last night. A couple of months ago you said to get rid of it-easy enough. Now, that I bought some Ive caught myself eating it by the spoon! I can totally realate to ya darling!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 10, 2004)

I can't   It's for my boyfriends bulk.  However if he doesn't finish it off soon, I will


----------



## Jodi (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Ohhhhhhhhh. Im having the very same problem with the fucking sf jam I bought last night. A couple of months ago you said to get rid of it-easy enough. Now, that I bought some Ive caught myself eating it by the spoon! I can totally realate to ya darling!


Nutbutters and Nuts are my only freaking weakness.  I can control myself with everything but those


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2004)

You ladies have foul mouths.  I like!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 10, 2004)

No they don't have a bad mouth, they are angels. 

I'm the one with the bad mouth though.


----------



## sara (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Nutbutters and Nuts are my only freaking weakness.  I can control myself with everything but those



Jodi- I can relate.. that's why I'm not touching any nuts when I'm home


----------



## Jenny (Mar 10, 2004)

I wonder why we all have a weakness for pb. I ate half a jar in a day like a month ago  Threw the damn thing out, problem solved 

Workouts look great, I'm thinking of trying the push/pull thing again.. Great work


----------



## Jodi (Mar 11, 2004)

To make the PB situation worse.........my BF flew back home for the next 4 days and there is 3/4 of the jar left in the fridge.


----------



## Jill (Mar 11, 2004)

Tape a pic of a super fit chick on the jar-I tried that, didnt work for me... Just a suggestion


----------



## Jodi (Mar 11, 2004)

No that won't work for me either.


----------



## jstar (Mar 11, 2004)

Hi Jodi  
I'm going to give those lying laterals a shot. Thanks 

Hmmm...you should've stuffed that PB in his suitcase Maybe store it at someone elses house til he gets back? Or your fridge at work? (Maybe that isn't a good idea though)..or put a moousetrap on it...hehe


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 11, 2004)

Fuck it, just eat and don't buy anymore 

That'll teach him a lesson, and you'll be over you PB thing


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 11, 2004)

throw it in the trash Jodi!   PB is pretty cheap.  Buy him a smaller jar when he gets back.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 11, 2004)

I could throw it away or I could learn control. 





Iain, I would love to just eat the whole damn jar.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 11, 2004)

TRASH CAN!   LOL

That is my way to control the item.  make sure to open the jar and put something yucky inside so you don't go dip into it....


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 11, 2004)

LOL Jodie.. I've done that before... l


----------



## Jill (Mar 11, 2004)

I squirted dish soap on the left over oat muffins, THEN put them in the garbage. Fuck, I have conrol issues


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 11, 2004)

MMMMMM PB!

I hear it calling Jodi! 

I know I am an Ass


----------



## Monolith (Mar 11, 2004)

Make yourself sick on the rest of the PB... give yourself some nice negative reinforcement that PB = bad.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 11, 2004)

I could put some cayenne in it and leave it in the fridge for him til he gets back.  

Iain - Yes, you are an ass 
Mono - that won't work.  I once ate close to 3lbs of nuts in one day when I use to binge and I had no problem eating nuts the very next day


----------



## sara (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Make yourself sick on the rest of the PB... give yourself some nice negative reinforcement that PB = bad.



just like saying Sugar= bad 
                         Nuts= bad


----------



## Jodi (Mar 11, 2004)

Meal 1:
3/4 C. Oats
1 Whole Egg
3 Whites
1/4 C. 1% Cottage Cheese
Cinnamon/Splenda/SF Syrup
1/2 Apple
2 Fish

Meal 2:
30G Protein
2 Fish
Broccoli

Meal 3:
1 Can Albacore
Spinach Pesto Sauce
3/4 C. Kidney Beans
1/2 Apple
2 Fish

Meal 4:
30G Protein
2/3 C. Brown Rice
1/4 C. Diced Tomatos w/ jalepenos
1 Slice l/c Bread
1 tsp. SF Jam
1/2 Apple

Meal 5:
3.5 oz. Chix
1 C. Green Beans
2 Fish

Meal 6:
1 C. Cottage Cheese
Cinnamon/Splenda
5G Protein


----------



## Jodi (Mar 11, 2004)

Pull Day 2:

3 TBar Row:  50x8, 50x8, 55x6
3 Straight Arm Pulldown:  100x7, 90x8, 90x8
3 DB SLDL:  45x8, 45x8, 45x8
3 Lying L/C:  90x8, 95x8, 100x8
3 HS Shrugs:  220x8, 220x8, 220x8
2 Hammer Curls:  25x8, 25x8
2 DB Incline:  20x8, 20x8
2 Overhead Curls:  70x8, 70x8
3 BB Bends:  25x4, 25x4, 35x4
3 Machine Crunch:  130x4, 135x4, 140x4
3 Kneeling Crunch:  120x4, 120x4, 120x4


----------



## Jodi (Mar 13, 2004)

Yesterday:

Meal 1:
2 Whole Eggs
3 Egg White
1/4 C. Cottage Cheese
1/4 C. L/C FF Milk
1 C. Broccoli 
2 Fish

Meal 2:
3.5 oz. Chix
1 C. Broccoli
2 Fish

Meal 3:
1 Can Albacore
Lettuce
Spinach Pesto Sauce
Parm CHeese
2 Fish

Meal 4:
35G Protein

Meal 5:
Egg Beaters
Chix
Bit of Cheese


----------



## Jodi (Mar 13, 2004)

Worked out a little bit yesterday with one of my clients

4 Sets Hack Squats
4 Sets Squats
4 Sets SLDL
4 Sets Plie Squats
3 Sets Swiss Ball Crunch (30)
3 Sets Hanging Straight leg raise (15)
3 Sets Incline Reverse Crunch (30)
3 Sets BB Bends

Don't know the weight, it was light.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 13, 2004)

Today will FINALLY be my High+ Day.

I'm going for Mexican 

Of course this will be AFTER my workout.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 13, 2004)

MMM.....chips, salsa and fajitas!  yummy  Oh....cheese dip too!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> MMM.....chips, salsa and fajitas!  yummy  Oh....cheese dip too!


Those are all yummy, however, you forgot the most important one................Margaritas


----------



## Jill (Mar 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Margaritas


You and your alcohol Jodi! 

BTW, I sent you an email


----------



## Jodi (Mar 13, 2004)

I haven't had a drink in over a month.    Last time was in Vegas.  

I already emailed you back


----------



## Jodi (Mar 14, 2004)

Yesterday did a Pull routine with a friend and then we went for Mexican 

Earlier in the day foods were clean, protein, oats, chix and other stuff, don't remember 

My hammies are killing me.  

Today:  No Carb Day
Same as usual:

Proteins
Fish Oils
Veggies

Thats pretty much it.  

No workout today.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 15, 2004)

mmmm Mexican eh. what did you have ?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 15, 2004)

Well, I had a coffee with Frangelico topped with whipped cream. 

No margarita - wasn't in the mood 

Then I had tortillas with Salsa and Queso dip
Then I had Steak with Cheese & Onion Enchiladas, Black beans, Mexican Rice.

THEN...............I had a huge Hot fudge Brownie Sundae with Vanilla Ice Cream and I mean it was HUGE!!!!!

Oh and let's not forget the Diet Soda


----------



## Jodi (Mar 15, 2004)

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
4 Egg Whites
1/4 C. L/C FF Milk
1/4 C. Cottage Cheese
2 Fish
1 C. Broccoli

Meal 2:
30G Protein
2 Fish

Meal 3:
1 Can Albacore
Lettuce
Spinach Pesto Sauce
Kidney Beans
1/2 Apple
2 Fish

Meal 4:
30G Protein

Meal 5:
Chicken Chili w/ Northern Beans
Brown Rice
1 C. Green Beans
4 Fish
1/2 Apple

Meal 6:
1 C. Cottage Cheese
5G Protein
4 Fish


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2004)

MMM.. fudge brownie aaaahhhhhhggggg


----------



## Jodi (Mar 15, 2004)

Push Day 2:

3 Incline DB Chest Press:  40x8, 45x8, 45x8
3 Flat DB Flys:  25x8, 30x8, 30x8
3 DB Lunges:  25x8, 30x8, 35x8
3 Leg Ext:  130x8, 135x8, 130x8
3 Rotary Calf:  100x8, 100x8, 100x8
3 DB Calf Raise:  40x8, 45x8, 50x8
2 Rotations:  5x15, 5x15
3 1 Arm DB Shoulder Press:  30x8, 30x7, 30x6
3 Lying Lateral Raise:  12.5x8, 12.5x8, 12.5x8
2 Bent Over DB Lateral Raise:  15x8, 15x8
3 1 Arm DB Overhead Ext:  15x8, 17.5x8, 20x8
3 Dips:  BWx12, BWx8, BWx7


----------



## Jodi (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> MMM.. fudge brownie aaaahhhhhhggggg


I can still taste how yummy it was


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 15, 2004)

That is my ultimate dessert.  If I am out, and I choose to have a dessert that has to be on the menu, or I won't order.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 15, 2004)

I just really wanted the vanilla ice cream   I'm not a big chocolate fan and I despise chocolate ice cream and choc. cake so the brownie part was alright.   Don't get me wrong it was still good but the ice cream part was the best 

Give me Ice Cream and Cheesecake anyday over choc.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2004)

I just bought some(snelgrove) pralines and caramel icecream


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2004)

hittin' the 45s for 8 on the incline db press!!!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks Funky 

It was harder getting the weight above me then it was to press it.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Thanks Funky
> 
> It was harder getting the weight above me then it was to press it.




Yeah I know.  I have hurt myself kicking back dumbells before, espcially on the incline bench because you really have very little room to make the catch before your back hits the pad, unlike flat bench.  It may be safer for you to use bth hands to get on up to shoulder level and have someone hand you the other one once you are laid back on the bench.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 16, 2004)

Good idea, except there is never anyone around when I need them.


----------



## Paynne (Mar 16, 2004)

I rest the DB on my thigh and then lift my knee up so that my leg does half the work.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Good idea, except there is never anyone around when I need them.




that sucks....I'd train with ya


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 16, 2004)

I usually just pop them up with my leg.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2004)

Yeah, it sin't so bad on the incline I was just saying for safety reasons.  It is really hard to pop them up when you are doing seated dumbell shoulder press because you have nowhere to go once you kick them up.  I usually have to stand up and clean the wieght to my shoulders and then sit down and start pressing.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 16, 2004)

I used my knee.  There was no other way.   It still wasn't easy shoving the weight up there though.  Especially on the last set.   

My boyfriend will normally be with me so I won't need to worry.  We are working our schedules so we can lift together from now on.  He's a pure ecto.  I've already packed over 10lbs on him


----------



## Jodi (Mar 16, 2004)

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
4 Egg Whites
1/4 C. L/C FF Milk
1/4 C. Cottage Cheese
4 Fish
1 C. Broccoli

Meal 2:
30G Protein
4 Fish

Meal 3:
3.5 oz. Chix
Lettuce
Spinach Pesto Sauce
1 FF WW Pita (Trader Joe's - they kick ass)
1/2 Apple
2 Fish

Meal 4:
30G Protein

Meal 5:
5 oz. Turkey Meatloaf
Brown Rice
1/2 Apple
2 Fish

Meal 6:
1 C. Cottage Cheese
5G Protein
4 Fish


----------



## Jodi (Mar 16, 2004)

I joined a brand new gym today 

Testing out all the new equipment and weight differences.  EVERYTHING is Hammer Strength 

4 HS 1 Arm Front Lat Pull:  45x8, 70x8, 70x8, 70x8
4 HS 1 Arm Low Row:  45x8, 70x8, 70x8, 70x8
4 HS 1 Legged Ham Press:  180x8, 180x8, 230x8, 230x8
3 Lying Leg Curl:  95x8, 85x8, 90x8
3 HS Seated Shrugs:  100x8, 110x8, 110x8
3 Overhead Curls:  60x8, 65x8, 70x8
3 Reverse Curls:  60x8, 65x8, 70x8
3 Cable Curls:  60x8, 60x7, 55x8
3 Cable Crunch:  110x4, 110x4, 110x4
3 Side Bends:  110x4, 110x4, 110x4
3 Arms straight Cable crunch:  60x4x, 60x4, 60x4
3 HS Ab Machine:  70x4, 70x4, 70x4


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2004)

What gym?  Why?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 16, 2004)

I don't disclose where I lift 

I switched because its closer to home, it has all HS equipment, its brand new and it was a cheaper deal for my boyfriend and I combined


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2004)

Oh...  
Thats good.  I pay 10$ a month at mine(24hr) and have an all club membership.  I lucked out


----------



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2004)

> 4 HS 1 Arm Front Lat Pull: 45x8, 70x8, 70x8, 70x8



I assume you are using the small attachment that you use for cable crossovers and such.  If so a good variation, especially for your clients and especially for those that have slumped posture, you can start with the palm facing forward and as you pull down rotate the palm towards your body.  The external rotation throught the movement will get the rear delts involved more.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 17, 2004)

Actually its HS.

Hammer Strength.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 17, 2004)

MORNING EVERYONE


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 17, 2004)

Told ya Trader Joe's is awesome. Have you seen the Just Chicken and Just Salmon? They are great if you don't feel like cooking.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> Told ya Trader Joe's is awesome. Have you seen the Just Chicken and Just Salmon? They are great if you don't feel like cooking.


No I haven't seen that.  What is it?  How much?

These WW pitas are the best.  No sugar whatsoever and 100% whole wheat.  I love their ww tortillas too


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 17, 2004)

Just Chicken is already pre-cooked chicken. It's the same with the Salmon. They also have Just Chicken Teriyaki. They are usually by the prepackaged salads like Caesar, etc. Cost is about 4 dollars. 150 cals and 1 gram of fat per cup for the chicken. I eat it all the time.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 17, 2004)

I'll have to check that out next time.  Sounds great for a quick meal.  Thanks


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 17, 2004)

No prob.  I love Trader Joes.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 17, 2004)

No Carb Day

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
4 Egg Whites
1/4 C. L/C FF Milk
1/4 C. Cottage Cheese
4 Fish
1 C. Broccoli

Meal 2:
30G Protein
4 Fish

Meal 3:
4 oz. Chix
1 C. Broccoli
2 Pickle Spears

Meal 4:
30G Protein
4 Fish
2 tsp. Nat PB

Meal 5:
5 oz. Steak
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 6:
1 C. Cottage Cheese
5 G Protein
4 Fish
Cinnamon/Splenda


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2004)

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
4 Egg Whites
1/4 C. L/C FF Milk
1/4 C. Cottage Cheese
4 Fish
1 C. Broccoli

Meal 2:
30G Protein
4 Fish

Meal 3:
Chix. White Chili
3/4 C. Brown Rice
1 C. Broccoli
4 Fish
1/2 Apple

Meal 4:
23G Protein
1 C. FF L/C Milk
3/4 C. Fiber One
2 Celery Stalks
1/2 Apple

Meal 5:
1 C. Cottage Cheese
2 tsp. Nat PB
10G Protein
Cinnamon/Splenda
Sm. handful Fiber One
4 Fish


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2004)

When do you workout?  Between what meals?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2004)

Push Day 1:

3 HS Bench:  110x8, 120x8, 120x8
3 HS Decline:  110x8, 120x8, 130x8 
3 Close Stance 1 Legged Leg Press:  180x8, 180x8, 180x8
4 Wide Stance 1 Legged Leg Press:  180x8, 180x8, 180x8
3 Toe Press:  270x8, 270x8, 270x8
3 Bent Knee Calf Press:  270x8, 270x8, 270x8
3 Reverse Calf Press:  270x8, 270x8, 270x8
2 Rotations:  5x15, 5x15
3 HS Overhead:  100x8, 100x8, 100x8 
3 Seated Laterals:  15x8, 15x7, 15x7
3 CG DB Press:  45x8, 45x8, 45x7 
3 DB Skullcrushers:  25x8, 25x8, 25x8

Made several PG's today.  Was pleased with today's workout.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Push Day 1:
> 
> 3 HS Bench:  110x8, 120x8, 120x8
> ...




Awesome Jodi!!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 19, 2004)

Good stuff Jodi  congrats

aren't you on a cutting cycle as well now? even better if so!!!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> When do you workout?  Between what meals?


I work out after work.  Last night it was between meals 3&4

BTW Premier - That is Pat Arnold's quote, not DG's


----------



## Jodi (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Awesome Jodi!!


Thank Jen 



> Good stuff Jodi  congrats
> 
> aren't you on a cutting cycle as well now? even better if so!!!



Thanks Iain   Yes, I just started cutting again.  I can't make up my mind and keep going back and forth.  Cut, bulk, maintain, cut, bulk, maintain.  Decisions Decisions Decisions

I just decide when I see changes in my body.  If they are good changes, I continue bulking or maintaining.  If I'm feeling a little fat then I decide to cut.  It changes all the time


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 19, 2004)

That is my next step in progression


----------



## Jodi (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> That is my next step in progression


  What do you mean exactly?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 19, 2004)

I didn't think that sounded right when I typed it 

I like the idea you have of bulking, maintaining, cutting based on how you appear, and plan on doing that next 

How has it been going for you?  Noticable increases?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 19, 2004)

LOL!

Yes, switching around things is fun actually.  You don't have time to get bored   Starting in Aug I'll have to start cutting for real so I might as well enjoy it while I can 

I was asked a very similar questions the other day at Avant.  Here is what I posted at Avant:

*Well, bodyfat has remained consistant but I've put on weight and size. When I started bulking I was 123 I think. As of today, I'm 132.5  

I've put on a great deal of muscle on my back.  Figures, the one place that didn't need it. My legs have increased about an inch or so, arms about 1/2 inch, calves 1/4 inch and chest about 3/4 inch or so. My traps are more developed and I'm finally started to show Ham development. Waist size has remained the same and nope, I still don't show abs. LOL! Although, I do have obliques now.

Overall I'm happy with my improvements and now I think I'd like to drop bodyfat and get ready for summer  *


----------



## Jill (Mar 19, 2004)

Great work Jodi! I read in one of you old journals your arms being 10", what are they like 13" now??


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 19, 2004)

Cool!  Yeah I think it would be good for me to keep my BF in check, which I know I can easily let it get out of control. 

You doing a show in the fall? or do you just have summer all year down there now


----------



## Jodi (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Great work Jodi! I read in one of you old journals your arms being 10", what are they like 13" now??


  No there like maybe 11"  

My biceps are my weakest bp.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Cool!  Yeah I think it would be good for me to keep my BF in check, which I know I can easily let it get out of control.
> 
> You doing a show in the fall? or do you just have summer all year down there now


Adjusting my diet according to keeping things in check and gaining LBM has actually been fun.  I don't feel restricted and I adjust as needed.  Then again, I don't feel carb cycling is restrictive, as always though, that's just me. 

Yes, there is an Natty BB show here in November that I plan on competing in   I should have no problem making lightweight which if I recall is 118 or less.

I've put on some decent size since my figure comp so I'm excited about this


----------



## atherjen (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> *Well, bodyfat has remained consistant but I've put on weight and size. When I started bulking I was 123 I think. As of today, I'm 132.5
> 
> ...



you should be soo happy!! 
thats incredible progress!!   Im very impressed!! your defintly going to kick some butt in your comp this November! Im excited for you. 
any chance of us getting some new shots of the buff Jodi?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2004)

Awesome improvements Jodi..Congrats!!!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 19, 2004)

yes yes!  listen to atherjen.  photo updates of those AWESOME improvements are in order.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 19, 2004)

Thanks Jen, Stacey and Hilary 

Pics???  Maybe I'll do some pics soon.


----------



## Jill (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Pics???  Maybe I'll do some pics soon.


 We wanna all see that buff bod!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 19, 2004)

Maybe........I'm still learning how to pose


----------



## P-funk (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Maybe........I'm still learning how to pose



Posing is so damn hard!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Posing is so damn hard!!!!!


No shit 

And I suck at it


----------



## P-funk (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> No shit
> 
> And I suck at it




Me too...hahaha, I try and squeeze really hard and end up shaking a lot.  I need to really practice to try and stay tight.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 21, 2004)

I'm thinking about signing up at some sort of posing class.  I'm really bad


----------



## Jodi (Mar 21, 2004)

Friday was Low carb Day

Yesterday was High Carb day that turned into High+++ Carb Day 

Today - No Carb Day.  Paying for my sins 

I'll post workouts later or tomorrow.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Yes, there is an Natty BB show here in November that I plan on competing in   I should have no problem making lightweight which if I recall is 118 or less.



I thought you said Natty *PB* show...   Was about to say you'd definitely win that one. 

Awesome work with the bulk... almost 10lbs of muscle with nearly no fat gain.  

You gonna be posting any updated pics before the contest?  I'd love to see the progress


----------



## Jodi (Mar 22, 2004)

LOL - Oh, I'm sure I could win one of those competitions 

I don't believe all of it is muscle.  I'm sure I gained a tad of fat too but for the most part it was mostly muscle.  I am fortunate because if I eat properly I do gain LBM fairly easy.

I will probably do pics soon before I start cutting too much.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey chickie!

Someone was admiring the bracelet you gave me the other day... I just smiled while reminescing our days or rather nights in Vegas and said, "a really thoughtful friend of mine gave it to me out of the blue"


----------



## Jodi (Mar 23, 2004)

Hi Ann 

Ah, it was nothing but I'm glad you like it.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 23, 2004)

How've you been lately?

It's kind of weird but since I've been pregnant, I haven't really had any problems with my IBS!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 23, 2004)

Good thank you!
Busy working 2 jobs but I enjoy it.

How bout you and the baby and John?  I bet your excited   Did you find out the sex yet?

Lucky on the IBS......So are you still on Zelnorm?  I bought a plant based digestive enzyme last week and that has seemed to help alot.  I'm also still sucking down those papaya


----------



## butterfly (Mar 23, 2004)

Doc took me off the Zelnorm, said it's too new and there's no data on how it could affect baby.

We are doing good.  We find out the sex next week, hopefully, via ultrasound.

I felt the baby move for the first time on Sat!!!  John was soooo excited 

Why two jobs?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 23, 2004)

That's great   Be sure to let us know when you find out. 

I'm working in computers still and I'm a P/T now as well


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 23, 2004)

Jodi, I didn't know you were a PT....Congrats


----------



## Jodi (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks Babsie ~ I've been training other since I moved to AZ so its a new thing for me but I enjoy it ALOT


----------



## Jodi (Mar 23, 2004)

Friday 3/19

3 RG Cable Rows:  80x8, 90x8, 100x8
3 RG Low Cable Rows:  60x8, 70x8, 80x8
3 DB Shrugs:  90x8, 90x7, 90x7
3 Pull Throughs:  50x8, 70x8, 70x8
4 1 Legged Ham Press:  230x8, 250x8, 260x8, 270x8
3 Cable Curls:  70x6, 60x8, 60x8
3 Reverse Cable Curls:  40x8, 40x8, 50x8
2 DB Hammer Curls:  25x8, 25x7
3 Decline Weighted Crunch:  90x10, 45x10+90x10, 45x10
3 DB Side Bends:  45x10, 45x10, 45x10
3 Machine Crunch:  130x4, 130x4, 135x4


----------



## Jodi (Mar 23, 2004)

Saturday - Full Body Workout 

Yup, I was drained.  I didn't write anything down but I'll post what I remember and everything, save for arms, was Hammer Strength Equipment LOL!  I was playing around with the equipment at my new gym and just trying it all out.

HS Squats
HS Hack Squats
HS Calf Raise
HS Incline Chest Pess
HS WG Chest
HS Overhead Press
HS Rear Delt Fly
HS HIgh Row
HS Lat Pull

Even HS Abs 

Cable Curls
Tri Pushdowns


----------



## Monolith (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey Jodi, whats up with the ham presses on friday?  You afraid to see how high you can go?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 23, 2004)

You know, I worked out with Dante 1.5 weeks ago and I even had him check to make sure I was doing the damn things right and I am.  I guess my hams are getting stronger. 

I'm keeping it lower in weight because I really trying to concentrate on keeping my ham flexed during the press.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 23, 2004)

Monday - Push Day

3 Incline DB Press:  45x8, 45x8, 45x6
3 Cable Flys:  40x8, 40x6, 30x8
3 HS Hack Squats:  180x8, 180x8, 180x8
3 Leg Ext:  135x8, 135x8, 135x8

Superset
3 Standing Calf:  130x8, 130x8, 130x8
3 Rotary Calf:  130x8, 130x8, 130x8

2 Rotations:  5x15, 5x15
3 BB Shoulder Press:  75x8, 85x6, 80x7
3 Incline Lateral Raise:  12.5x8, 15x8, 15x8
3 Bent over lateral raise:  15x8, 15x8, 15x8
3 1 Arm Overhead Ext:  20x8, 20x7, 17.5x8
3 Dips:  BWx12, BWx10, BWx9


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Thanks Babsie ~ I've been training other since I moved to AZ so its a new thing for me but I enjoy it ALOT




You're welcome hon.

I've been thinking about becoming a PT....Just not sure yet.  I know I'd love it....but the money would constantly fluctuate and raising two children these days isn't cheap  If things continue to be ever more so stressful here at work, I just might change my profession from Accounting Systems Analyst to PT.....


----------



## P-funk (Mar 24, 2004)

The worst part about it is the money fluctuation.  Jodi has a second job so that is steady income.  PT is all I do so when peopel aren't here I get hammered.  I work on the Upper East Side and train a lot of wealthy docotors, lawyers and business men and sometimes it seems like everyone is out of town.  Last week almost all of my clients were travalleing and all of my cash clients were out of town so I took a big hit.  When you are rolling you're rilling but when you are down it sucks.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 24, 2004)

I hear that LOUD and clear!  

Last week sounded rough for you.  This would be my only worry!  Well, that and health insurance.  For the most part, how do you like it?  What do you feel is your other downfall to being a PT?

I was thinking about working for my gym and being the PT also.  I wonder how that would work out?  Or, maybe doing online PT and plan monthly or bi-monthly mtgs with my clients,etc...  I LOVE LOVE helping people.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 24, 2004)

health insurance is a problem....especially since I have none.

Good things:
-helping people
-doing something you are passionate about
-don't have to wear a shirt and tie
-always in the gym
-all around very rewarding

worst things:
-money can be slow at times
-lots os people bitch and complain
-people that aren't serios enough (it is hard for me to give them 
 100% when they don't give it back to me, you know what i 
 mean?)
- One of the worst parts is that the profession can be done by any idiot that passes a certificatin test.  I am not the greatest trainer ever but I have and always continue to study anatomy/physiology/biochem etc.  I read about a lot of training principles and try and really write good programs and perodize my clients workouts.  I hate the fact that I am lumped togther with people that have no clue what they are doing and no intrest in really learing things properly.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 24, 2004)

Yes, the money isn't that great unfortunately.

I have my steady clients that I train at night.  Before I got a F/T job in computers again, I was training full time.  I was fortunate because when I decided to train part time I picked and chose the clients I wanted to keep and I only chose the ones that are determined and work hard


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 24, 2004)

Do you know Mike Davies is the SAME way?


----------



## butterfly (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I'm working in computers still and I'm a P/T now as well


That's great!!!

Wish you were here in Houston, I'd hire you to help me get back in shape after the baby


----------



## Jodi (Mar 24, 2004)

> Do you know Mike Davies is the SAME way?



What do you mean Babs by he's the same way?



> Wish you were here in Houston, I'd hire you to help me get back in shape after the baby


You know with all of us here we won't let you slack too long


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 24, 2004)

He picks who he feels will be determined and work hard towards their goals or he won't train them.  

Nothing bad hon


----------



## jstar (Mar 24, 2004)

Hey Jodi 

Wow I just realized you do the HS abs machine with 70lbs? OMG if it is the same machine I use I had it on 10 and was dying especially the following day!

Congrats on the muscle gain


----------



## jstar (Mar 24, 2004)

BTW - I am going to Trader Joes on Friday. I am glad to hear there are some good products there. If you can recommend anything else they sell pls let me know!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2004)

Jodi that is awesome that you are a Personal trainer.. You make a Great one


----------



## Jodi (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> Hey Jodi
> 
> Wow I just realized you do the HS abs machine with 70lbs? OMG if it is the same machine I use I had it on 10 and was dying especially the following day!
> ...


I always do my abs with heavy weight now.  I don't bother with high reps because I want a small and strong waist.  My waistline is thick naturally so I don't want it to get any thicker.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Jodi that is awesome that you are a Personal trainer.. You make a Great one


Thank you Stacey


----------



## jstar (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I always do my abs with heavy weight now.  I don't bother with high reps because I want a small and strong waist.  My waistline is thick naturally so I don't want it to get any thicker.



Wouldn't training abs heavy make it thicker as opposed to higher reps 

 I couldn't even lift the 70 lb stack


----------



## butterfly (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> You know with all of us here we won't let you slack too long


I'm counting on it


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 24, 2004)

> Wouldn't training abs heavy make it thicker as opposed to higher reps



that really depends on the person and the look they are going for....basically what gives you a "6-pack" is the ab muscles growing over the tendons that form the "cuts" in the abs (hopefully this made sense the way i described it)


some people have deep tendons and can get away with regular no weight crunches...others (like me) have to add some weight to make the abs grow a bit.

of course your concern about getting too "thick" is a good one....just be careful....keep an eye on your body and how it is responding....as always what works for you may be very different than what works for someone else (wouldnt it be nice if there was one "best" way to do things....well maybe not...that would be boring!)


----------



## Jodi (Mar 24, 2004)

myth #2: You shouldn't use weight for abdominal training because that makes abs bulky.

Abs are like any other skeletal muscle and require resistance. What we call the abs is a thin sheet of muscle. Given their shape, abs have very limited capacity for hypertrophy (size increase) compared to muscles like the quadriceps. Women especially are unable to exhibit hypertrophy to any great degree, due to much lower testosterone levels than men (I know, I keep harping on this, but people don't seem to get it). Yes, competitive male bodybuilders often get that weird bloated gut with bumpy abs on top, which makes it look like the guys have swallowed a tortoise. It's not from using weight for their ab exercises; it's from excessive drug use. So breathe easy. Unless, of course, you're also injecting growth hormone. 

Personally I think it's awesome that I don't have to do crunches till my hair goes gray in order to get good, strong abs. I was the kid in gym class who'd fake an asthma attack to get out of the situp test. God, I hated situps SO MUCH! There'd always be some snotty little natural jock who could crank out a hundred of them without messing up a single shiny hair, and then there'd be me, lying on the floor, wondering if it was possible to die from an ab cramp. These days my abs are one of my best body parts, and I do only a few sets of them, maybe 10 reps a set, 1 to 3 times a week. Using resistance, and treating abs like any other muscle, has given me a whole new lease on life. Or at least on my childhood situp trauma. 

http://www.stumptuous.com/weights.html

I really love this chick


----------



## Jodi (Mar 24, 2004)

As Dr.Chiro said, EVERYTHING depends on the person.  I know from my own personal experience that I cannot train abs with high reps.  My waist size has decreased considerably since I started training abs heavy.  At the size and weight I'm at now my my waist would normally be 29" (fucking genetics) but now its at 28".  I also have defined obliques now which I never had.  Now I just need to lean out enough to get the abs to show again


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 24, 2004)

......"fucking genetics"  I hear that. Us and our weight "like men."


----------



## Jodi (Mar 24, 2004)

No shit - even at my freaking competition with full set of abs showing I still had a 27" waist


----------



## Jill (Mar 24, 2004)

Lets see a pic of your abs!!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 24, 2004)

I don't have any abs right now  

I have a small hips and thighs and big waist while most women have larger lower bodies and a smaller waist.

In my gallery are my competition pics.  That's when I had abs.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 24, 2004)

Pull Day

3 HS Front Lat Pull:  140x8, 140x8, 140x8
3 HS High Row, w8 per side:  70x8, 70x8, 70x8
4 1 Legged Ham Press:  250x8, 250x8, 250x8, 250x8
3 HS 1 Leg Kneeling Curl:  25x8, 35x8, 35x8,  I don't know if I like these
3 HS Seated Shrugs:  90x8, 140x8, 140x8
2 Overhead Cable Curls:  65x8, 70x8
2 Reverse Cable Curls:  45x8, 45x8
2 DB Concentration Curls: 20x8, 25x8
3 Cable Crunch:  110x4, 120x4, 120x4
3 HS Machine Crunch:  75x4, 75x4, 75x4
3 BB Side Bends:  45x4, 45x4, 45x4


----------



## PreMier (Mar 24, 2004)

Off topic.


Babs-- Is that you in your avi???  Hot damn woman!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 3 HS 1 Leg Kneeling Curl:  25x8, 35x8, 35x8,  I don't know if I like these



 what are they???


----------



## Jodi (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> what are they???


Looks painful huh?


----------



## Monolith (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Looks painful huh?





ive been staring at that picture for 5 minutes and i still cant figure out how you're supposed to 'mount' it...


----------



## atherjen (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Pull Day
> 
> 4 1 Legged Ham Press:  250x8, 250x8, 250x8, 250x8




 NICE!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 25, 2004)

Sure that isn't from a Doctor's office 

We have a peice of equipment like that except is plate/cable.  I do it every so often, for variety. but agree with you not one of my favorites


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 25, 2004)

I tried the Ham Press last night.  I felt it some what in the Hamstrings, but I also noticed alot in the Hip Flexors???


----------



## Jodi (Mar 25, 2004)

LOL @ Monolith - you put your knee on the pad, elbows/arms above and then leg curl it. 

Thanks Jen - my hams are getting stronger 

Iain - Make sure your toes are slightly hanging over the press and your pushing with your heel.  I do recall when I started these that I felt it in my hip flexor as well but over time that became stronger and I don't feel it there anymore.  When I started those I could barely do 90lbs and that was only a few months ago.  So the strength will build in no time for you.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 25, 2004)

Yeah when I started I had basically my Heal on the plate. Then I moved down after the first set to toes hanging over.  I'll continue to work it in, but I love SLDL's.


----------



## jstar (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> As Dr.Chiro said, EVERYTHING depends on the person.  I know from my own personal experience that I cannot train abs with high reps.  My waist size has decreased considerably since I started training abs heavy.  At the size and weight I'm at now my my waist would normally be 29" (fucking genetics) but now its at 28".  I also have defined obliques now which I never had.  Now I just need to lean out enough to get the abs to show again




Thank you for all the info Jodi! Good to know that training abs heavy caused you to actually lose inches in the waist and not gain. Do you have the same opinion about side obliques/side bends? Some people say don't do them because they make your waist thicker - is that just a myth too? PS - I like training abs heavy too, to make them stronger. I have a very different body type than you; my abs are the first place where I gain and lose, my  is the last!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 25, 2004)

I train obliques just like abdominals.  Heavy and low reps.  I actually have good definition in my obliques now.  I never had that before


----------



## jstar (Mar 25, 2004)

Do you do abs at the end of each workout or on a separate day by themselves? 

Thanks for clearing up the myths...usually I don't fall for them


----------



## Jodi (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> Do you do abs at the end of each workout or on a separate day by themselves?
> 
> Thanks for clearing up the myths...usually I don't fall for them


I do abs 2-3 times a week.  You should check out that site.  There is a TON of great info there.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 25, 2004)

Decided to kill my legs today.  I haven't done this in a while so it was challenging and fun.

4 Sets Squats:  185x8, 185x8, 185x7, 185x6
3 Sets SLDL:  155x8, 155x6, 155x6
3 Sets BB Lunges:  90x7, 90x6, 90x5 - OUCH!!!
3 Sets Leg Ext:  135x8, 140x8, 135x7, 135x5
3 Sets Lying Leg Curls:  100x7, 100x6, 100x6
3 Sets Seated Calf Raise:  90x7, 90x6, 90x6
3 Sets Standing Calf:  210x8, 210x7, 210x7
3 Sets Decline Crunch:  90x5, 90x4, 90x4
3 Sets Hanging Straight Leg Raise: 20, 15, 10
3 Sets Side Floor Crunch, each side: 30, 30, 30


----------



## atherjen (Mar 26, 2004)

AWESOME leg workout Jodi!! KIller!!!!  
sore today?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks Jen 

Just my ass is sore


----------



## Jodi (Mar 26, 2004)

Day off today from work, working out and p/t job.  It was nice.

No carb day as well.  

Can't wait for carbs tomorrow


----------



## Jill (Mar 27, 2004)

Days off are nice-Its just when I have a day off Im busy running errands, cleaning house and doing laundry! Sometimes Id rather be at work!!!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Days off are nice-Its just when I have a day off Im busy running errands, cleaning house and doing laundry! Sometimes Id rather be at work!!!


  No shit.........I hear you.  I did more errands yesterday than anything but at least I got to do them with Scott so it was nice to spend the day together


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 27, 2004)

Aww Jodi, I'm so glad to hear that you are happy and things are going well for ya. You deserve it.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> Aww Jodi, I'm so glad to hear that you are happy and things are going well for ya. You deserve it.


Thanks aggies...........I am very happy 

It's been a long time but things are finally starting to be right in my life again.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 28, 2004)

Yesterday Push Day

I love the HS equipment 

3 HS WG Bench:  110x8, 140x8, 160x8
3 HS Incline Bench:  90x8, 90x8, 100x8
3 HS Linear Hack:  90x8, 140x8, 160x8
3 HS V-Squat:  180x8, 180x8, 200x8
3 Toe Presses on Hack:  90x8, 140x8, 160x8
3 Reverse Calf Raise on Hack:  90x8, 90x8, 90x8
2 Rotations:  5x15, 5x15
3 HS Overhead:  70x8, 90x8, 110x8
3 Lateral Raises:  15x8+10x8, 15x8+10x8, 15x8+10x8
3 Reverse Pec Deck:  90x6, 85x8, 85x8
3 CG DB Press:  40x8, 45x8, 45x8
3 DB SkullCrushers:  20x8, 25x8, 25x8


----------



## atherjen (Mar 28, 2004)

as always woman awesome workout!  STRONG!!!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 28, 2004)

Pull Day 2

3 HS Low Row, w8 per side:  70x8, 70x8, 75x8
3 HS High Row, w8 per side:  90x8, 90x8, 95x8
3 HS Shrugs:  180x8, 180x8, 180x8
4 1 Legged Ham Press:  230x8, 230x8, 230x8, 230x8
3 Lying Leg Curl:  95x8, 100x6, 85x8
3 Cable Curls:  60x8, 65x6, 60x8
3 Reverse Cable Curls:  75x8, 75x8, 75x8
2 Hammer Curls:  25x8, 25x8, 25x8

Various Abs


----------



## Jodi (Mar 29, 2004)

All this leg work caught up to me so I decided to take the next 2 days off from legs during push/pull and add a few exercises on various bodyparts.  I think I'll hit legs heavy again on Thursday. 
Today:

Push Day 2:

3 Incline DB Press:  45x8, 45x8, 45x8
3 Cable Flys:  40x8, 40x8, 40x8
3 Pec Deck:  70x8, 65x8, 60x8
3 Rotations:  5x15, 5x15, 5x15
3 Seated Cable Shoulder Press:  45x8, 60x8, 60x8
3 Cable Laterals:  20x8, 20x8, 20x8
3 DB Rear Delt:  17.5x8, 17.5x8, 17.5x8
3 1 Arm Overhead Tri Ext:  17.5x8, 17.5x8, 17.5x8, 17.5x8
3 VBar Pressdown:  40x8, 50x8, 60x8
3 Dips:  BWx12, BWx11, BWx9


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 30, 2004)

hi jodi - looking awesome as always.  

1 question - when you say you did decline situps at 90 does that mean you were holding 2 45lb plates on your chest?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 30, 2004)

What happened to HS workout?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> hi jodi - looking awesome as always.
> 
> 1 question - when you say you did decline situps at 90 does that mean you were holding 2 45lb plates on your chest?


Yes, I was holding 2 plates.  Someone had to put them on me of course.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> What happened to HS workout?


I like variety you know.  Sheesh


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Yes, I was holding 2 plates.  Someone had to put them on me of course.




Damn, women you are a machine


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 30, 2004)

you are the shiznit.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 30, 2004)

Thank Iain and NG but ummmm......I don't think so.  Remember I'm only doing 4-6 reps. 

My abs are kind of strong but its too damn bad I have male pattern fat storage


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 30, 2004)

Trade yeah, I think I store my fat like a female  ass, upper legs,


Hmmm, maybe I shouldn't be saying this


----------



## Jodi (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Trade yeah, I think I store my fat like a female  ass, upper legs,
> 
> 
> Hmmm, maybe I shouldn't be saying this


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...........Let me think about this... ..................

NOPE!!!!

I like have a smaller hips, thighs and ass.  You can't cover those areas up too well.  At least on the bloated days I can just wear a shirt a little baggier.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 30, 2004)

What other types of ab work do you do with weights?  I find that from my boxing experince, I can do abs forever (as I did do them forever while boxing)  I think I would like the try the heavy weight low reps as a change.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 30, 2004)

I do kneeling cable crunches.  Side Bends with either DB or cable.  Weighted Knee raises, weighted straight leg raise.  BB Side Bends (those are hard), weighted reverse crunch.  Things like that.  I also do the HS Ab crunch machine for a change.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 30, 2004)

damn Jodi 2 45lb plates on your chest doing decline crunches?  
IMPRESSIVE woman!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey Jodi, a local fitness shop here sells yohimbine! (geeze, I could have saved myself the $40 i lost)  I didnt buy it though, the guy their said it increases you chances of heart something or other-that its basically not as safe when taking the 3 together. Anywase, I find I get a good enough pump form the e & c. Any opinions?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 30, 2004)

That's a line of shit.  When used correctly and in the proper dosage it fine.  Also, make sure its Yohimbine HCL and not Yohimbe.  

The Y isn't need but it helps.  The Yohimbine helps with the stubborn problem areas when combined with E & C.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 30, 2004)

i think i have male pattern fat storage too.......


----------



## Monolith (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Hey Jodi, a local fitness shop here sells yohimbine! (geeze, I could have saved myself the $40 i lost)  I didnt buy it though, the guy their said it increases you chances of heart something or other-that its basically not as safe when taking the 3 together. Anywase, I find I get a good enough pump form the e & c. Any opinions?



Hey Jill, here's something you might find interesting:



> A possible synergism between yohimbine and ephedrine hasn't been thoroughly explored, and the information that exists is somewhat contradictory. In theory, they should work well together as yohimbine blocks one of the negative feedback mechanisms that would normally make ephedrine less effective. Cell culture studies confirm that yohimbine increases the lipolytic effects of beta(3) agonists (19). However, a study using rats indicated that yohimbine blocked the effects of the same beta(3) agonist, indicating that the two may antagonize each other (19). Additionally, a study on cardiovascular variables found that ephedrine and caffeine together were safe, but the addition of yohimbine may produce undesirable effects (20). So it is still unknown whether the combination of yohimbine and ephedrine produces any additional benefit, and whether it is justified by the potential dangers.



It's part of a description of Yohimbine @ 1fast.  You can find the rest here:

http://www.1fast400.com/?articleID=26


----------



## Jodi (Mar 30, 2004)

Nice post 

I've heard of issues with Yohimbe but not Yohimbine HCL.  Then again each our bodies react differently to different substances.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 31, 2004)

Pull

3 WG Pullups:  BWx8, BWx6, BWx6 - I suck 
3 BB Rows:  100x8, 110x8, 130x6
3 Low Cable Row:  75x8, 90x5, 75x9
3 HS Shrugs:  180x8, 180x8, 180x8
3 Cable Overhead Curls:  75x8, 75x8, 80x8
3 Reverse BB Curls:  30x8, 40x8, 40x8
3 Incline DB Curls:  20x8, 20x8, 20x8
3 Knee-Ups:  20x10, 25x10, 25x10
3 HS Crunch:  70x5, 70x5, 75x4
3 Cable Side Bend:  120x4, 130x4, 135x4


----------



## atherjen (Apr 1, 2004)

you dont suck Jodi!! those WG pullups are tuffies!!! you should see the woman at my gym using a machine.. the Cybex.. cheaters! I say way to go on those woman!!!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks Jen, but seriously that's real bad for me.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Thanks Jen, but seriously that's real bad for me.



Who are you me???  Did you qoute this from my journal or did you say it yourself?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 1, 2004)

What?

I was replying to Jen.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 1, 2004)

how are up do you go when doing decline situps with weights?  Do you keep your back arched?  Do you roll up as one might doing a regular situp on the floor?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> What?
> 
> I was replying to Jen.




I know, you got down on yourself for your pull ups.  I thought I only do that.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> I know, you got down on yourself for your pull ups.  I thought I only do that.


I got mad at the ham curl today because I didn't get the reps I planned on  

OMG, I'm truly sad and obsessed!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 1, 2004)

Leg Day

3 HS VSquats:  180x8, 270x8, 360x8
3 HS Hacks:  180x8, 270x8, 320x8
3 Toe Press:  180x8, 270x8, 320x8
3 Calf Raise:  90x8, 90x8, 90x8
3 Leg Ext:  115x8, 120x8, 130x8
3 HS Kneeling Leg Curl: 25x8, 35x8, 45x6
4 SLDL:  115x8, 125x8, 135x8, 155x8


----------



## atherjen (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I got mad at the ham curl today because I didn't get the reps I planned on
> 
> OMG, I'm truly sad and obsessed!



you sound like me!  Im rarely impressed with my workouts.. grrr we have issues..lol!!

your workout looks great to me!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 2, 2004)

Dang... nice hacks, Jodi.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> you sound like me!  Im rarely impressed with my workouts.. grrr we have issues..lol!!
> 
> your workout looks great to me!


 We do have issues.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Dang... nice hacks, Jodi.


Thanks but the HS Hack seemed ALOT easier than most


----------



## atherjen (Apr 3, 2004)

your just getting TOO strong for them!


----------



## jstar (Apr 3, 2004)

Hey Jodi, 

You strength AMAZES me. I wish I could do one BW pullup nevermind 8 

Keep up the solid work 

BTW - I received an email from someone on a new training program invented by TP. I might give it a shot, although I don't have any info on it yet.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> BTW - I received an email from someone on a new training program invented by TP. I might give it a shot, although I don't have any info on it yet.



This is just a guess, but you dont visit the training forum much, do you?  

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29624


----------



## Jodi (Apr 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> Hey Jodi,
> 
> You strength AMAZES me. I wish I could do one BW pullup nevermind 8
> ...


Thanks 

You had to apply to be in TP's training program.  Did you apply in time?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> your just getting TOO strong for them!


  I don't think so but thanks for the boost of confidence


----------



## jstar (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks Mono...nope I don't venture out of the journal area much do I?

Jodi - I replied to the email I got - I just got it a couple days ago but no response as of yet.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 4, 2004)

Who did you get an email from?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 4, 2004)

I'm taking a week off of training.  Next weekend I'm starting TP's program for 12 weeks. 

This weeks diet will be carb cycling but with more No carb days than usual.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 4, 2004)

a whole week Jodi? I would die!!  how will you ever manage? hehe 

cant wait to follow along TP's new program and your progress!


----------



## Paynne (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> a whole week Jodi? I would die!!  how will you ever manage? hehe



I see I'm not the only freak who hates taking weeks off   I usually end up doing some running just to vent some steam. 

Good luck with the new program Jodi!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 4, 2004)

I hate taking time off but I know when its time for me to do so and my body is screaming that it's time.  It's going to be torture because I still have clients to train which means I'll still be in the gym and it will calling my name and drawing me in.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I hate taking time off but I know when its time for me to do so and my body is screaming that it's time.  It's going to be torture because I still have clients to train which means I'll still be in the gym and it will calling my name and drawing me in.



Oh man... you still have to train people?  haha, thats torture.


----------



## jstar (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Who did you get an email from?



Marc David from discussbodybuilding.com.

Should I email TP direct you think? I don't know who this other guy is.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> Marc David from discussbodybuilding.com.
> 
> Should I email TP direct you think? I don't know who this other guy is.


That was a general email when TP was still looking for testers.  Anyone belonging to the board got that email.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 5, 2004)

Ms. J...enjoy your week of no lifting.  Wish I had one.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks - your turn will be soon.  I recall the week off after my comp to be the best week off I ever had.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm only gonna take a few days.  I have another show I want to do a figure in.  The girls here come in so hard for it, so I will see if I can make the conditioning last a month without totally blowing it when the first one is over.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 6, 2004)

Not working out the past few days has been torture.  

Today I actually couldn't take it and did a few sets for shoulders:  Overhead presses, lateral raise & rear delt raise.  That was it and the weight was light but DAMN.....this sucks.  At least all the other times I've taken time off I was on vacation and not even near a gym.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Not working out the past few days has been torture.
> 
> Today I actually couldn't take it and did a few sets for shoulders:  Overhead presses, lateral raise & rear delt raise.  That was it and the weight was light but DAMN.....this sucks.  At least all the other times I've taken time off I was on vacation and not even near a gym.



lmao.  i hear ya. 

you can just go extra psycho next week, though, since youve given your body some relaxation time.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 6, 2004)

I have no choice - I'm starting TP's plan.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll thrive off of you getting tired and beat from this crazy plan!  Mwahahaha


----------



## Jodi (Apr 6, 2004)

LMAO - Don't count on it.  

There is only 1 thing that I'm afraid of on this plan and its my own damn fear that I can't seem to shake these days.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 6, 2004)

Fear of what?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2004)

I am guessing some kind of back exercise...?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I am guessing some kind of back exercise...?


As if...........I have no problem with back.  I love working my back 

No its a leg exercise and one I tend to stay away from


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2004)

Sorry.  Hence the "Guessing"


----------



## Monolith (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> As if...........I have no problem with back.  I love working my back
> 
> No its a leg exercise and one I tend to stay away from



Oooooooh... i didnt even think of that!

So are you actually going to try them again?  Maybe you can just replace them with trap bar deads or even DB squats?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 6, 2004)

No - I'm going to face this fear and get over it.  I'll just start lighter than what I really could do for now 

I use to be so good at it too


----------



## Monolith (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> No - I'm going to face this fear and get over it.  I'll just start lighter than what I really could do for now
> 
> I use to be so good at it too



Yeah... well, it'll be neat to see what you can push now after several more months of leg work.   You used to rep with a couple hundred pounds, right?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 7, 2004)

You hurt your back doing good mornings right?  I believe you said you are afraid of doing squats??  Don't worry, just start slow and mind your form.  If anything the squats will be good for yuor back and help you to strengthen up.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Yeah... well, it'll be neat to see what you can push now after several more months of leg work.   You used to rep with a couple hundred pounds, right?


I did them a few weeks ago but I had a spotter.  Yeah, I use to do pretty good I think considering my height and size.  Now I'm just a wuss


----------



## Jodi (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> You hurt your back doing good mornings right?  I believe you said you are afraid of doing squats??  Don't worry, just start slow and mind your form.  If anything the squats will be good for yuor back and help you to strengthen up.


My back has been fine.  Great as a matter of fact and I wish it would stop growing.  I need the rest of me to catch up.

I know my form and it's just fine.   I'm just worried about the memory flashes of that horrible accident I saw.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 7, 2004)

WUSS 

I owed you one


----------



## Jodi (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> WUSS
> 
> I owed you one


 

Yeah, you did


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 7, 2004)

crazy - i had a similar thing with squats.  i was never as strong as you but i was repping with 185 "back in the day"   

saw a guy tear his quad and it rolled up his leg....i've been scared ever since.  

i've been doing them anyway but i know i never ever push myself the way i will with heavy leg presses.

how 'bout we do hacks?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 7, 2004)

No, I'm going to face this fear even if it kills me.     Then of course I'll think about the Hack's instead 

I do need a change, thats for sure, I can do more weight with a 1 legged leg press or 1 leg ham press than I can a squat.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2004)

Haha its ok Jodi.  Leave the squattin to the big boys


----------



## Jodi (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Haha its ok Jodi.  Leave the squattin to the big boys


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Haha its ok Jodi.  Leave the squattin to the big boys



well that should pretty much solve the squatting issue.  she'll think of that when she steps up to the bar....and be squatting 315 before we know it.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_



Thats right get FIRED up!  

Edit: Sorry, dont be mad at me!


----------

